# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو القاضي التنوخي ؟

## ربا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود منكم ترجمة للقاضي التنوخي صاحب كتاب الفرج بعد الشدة ترجمة وافيه وماهو معتقده وما رأيكم في كتابه وهل هناك أحد من العلماء المعتبرين من حقق الكتاب وتكلم على أسانيده وقصصه من حيث الصحة والضعف؟ 
أرجو الإفادة بارك الله فيكم لأني بصراحة قرأت فيه قصصا أنكرتها وساورني شك في عقيدة مؤلفه فلا تحرموني علمكم فلعل الشك يزول وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ربا

إخواني لازلت أنتظر إفادتكم فلا تحرموني علمكم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أجيبُ على ما يَخصُّ التَّعريف بالمؤلِّف.
فهو القاضي التنوخي/ أبو عليٍّ المحسِّنُ بنُ عليِّ بن مُحمَّد بن أبي الفهْم.
وأبوه قاضٍ أيضًا، وهو أبو القاسم علي بن محمد بن أبي الفهْم التنوخي.
وابن المؤلِّف قاضٍ كذلك، وهو أبو القاسم عليّ بن المحسِّن بن علي بن محمد.... وهذا الأخير من شيوخ الخطيب البغدادي.
- - -
ترجمة المؤلف في:
تاريخ بغداد، وفيه أن مولده سنة سبع وعشرين وثلاثمائة، بالبصرة ... ، وأول ما تقلد القضاء ... في سنة تسع وأربعين، ... وتوفي ببغداد ... سنة أربع وثمانين وثلاثمائة.
قال الخطيب: ونزل بغداد ... وحدث إلى حين وفاته، وكان سماعه صحيحًا، وكان أديبًا شاعرا أخباريًّا...
وترجمته أيضًا في وفيات الأعيان.
قال ابن خلكان: وكان سماعه صحيحًا ... ... وكان من العلماء الحفاظ والشعراء المجيدين، وفيه يقول ابن الحجاج الشاعر:
إذا ذُكر القضاةُ وهم شيوخٌ * * * تخيّرتُ الشبابَ على الشيوخِ
ومن لم يرض لم أصفعه إلا * * *  بحضرة سيدي القاضي التنوخي
له مؤلفات، منها: كتاب الفرج بعد الشدة، وكتاب نشوان المحاضرة، وكتاب المستجاد من فعلات الأجواد.
وترجم له الذهبي في السير، وقال: قال الخطيب: كان سماعه صحيحًا.

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

كان ابوه ابو القاسم علي بن محمدبن ابي الفهم التنوخي الحنفي 
قال الذهبي في السير :
كان معتزليا , مناظرا , منجما , شاعرا , اديبا , ولي قضاء الاهواز
و كان احد الاذكياء ....... و يحفظ من النحو و اللغة شيئا عظيما , ومن العقليات , و يجيب في ازيد من عشرين الف حديث

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ساذكر لك ما يهمك
> قال الذهبي في السير :
> كان معتزليا , مناظرا , منجما , شاعرا , اديبا , ولي قضاء الاهواز
> و كان احد الاذكياء ....... و يحفظ من النحو و اللغة شيئا عظيما ,  ومن العقليات , و يجيب في ازيد من عشرين الف حديث


ليس هذا صحيحًا .. عفا الله عنك...
إنما هذا في ترجمة والده، الذي هو: أبو القاسم علي بن محمد بن أبي الفهْم التنوخي.

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> ليس هذا صحيحًا .. عفا الله عنك...
> إنما هذا في ترجمة والده، الذي هو: أبو القاسم علي بن محمد بن أبي الفهْم التنوخي.


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم كنت اظن علي و ليس ابو علي

----------


## ربا

جزاكما الله خيرا وبارك في علمكما لكن لم يتبين لي عقيدته هل هو معتزلي كوالده؟وماهو أفضل تحقيق للكتاب من حيث تخريج أحاديثه والحديث عن قصصه؟ 
أتحفوني بما لديكم زادكم الله علما

----------


## ربا

هل توصلتم لشيء يفيدني في عقيدة المؤلف؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

للرفع ..
للإفادة حول طبعات الكتاب، وتخريج ما فيه من الآثار.

----------

